# Protocole covid



## Karinne42 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir les filles,

J'ai une petite question concernant le protocole covid. Honnêtement je ne sais plus où on en est et je ne trouve pas ma réponse dans le dernier mail que j'ai reçu du rpe concernant le dernier protocole en vigueur. Avant si l'enfant déclenchait une fièvre à notre domicile, le parent devait le récupérer dans les plus brefs délais. Est-ce toujours d'actualité ? Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai eu le cas mardi d'un enfant qui a présenté un 38.7 dans les 2h suivant son arrivée et j'ai envoyé un message à la maman pour lui le signaler et lui préciser qu'il n'était pas en forme du tout. Beauvoup de pleurs et vraiment pas du tout dans son etat habituel. Je précise qu'elle ne travaille pas et du coup elle m'a demandé si elle devait venir le récupérer... Habituellement je lui répondais que oui, que c'était le protocole, je ne lui laissais pas le choix. Mais là... je n'étais pas sûre donc je lui ai dit que vu son état, oui c'était préférable bichette. Mais j'ai dû insister! Il pleurait beaucoup et n'était pas bien du tout. Bref elle est venue le chercher finalement mais j'aimerais quand même être à jour du protocole... si quelqu'un sait... merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (16 Novembre 2022)

Ici tu as tout ce qui est en vigueur:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Sinon ne te torture pas trop: enfant avec température + ne va pas bien du tout = OUI consultation et très rapidement... COVID ou pas.
La grippe c'est dangereux pour les petits.
La gastro c'est dangereux pour les petits.
Seul un medecin pourra aussi verifier que rien de plus grave qu'un petit rhume ou autre donc oui on consulte très vite SURTOUT si bébé ne va pas bien, c'est LE signe.
On n'a pas attendu le COVID pour voir des maladies graves chez les enfants...


----------



## Karinne42 (17 Novembre 2022)

Super, merci beaucoup je vais lire tout ça 🙂 oui c'est ce que je me dis aussi mais ça ne paraît pas autant logique pour certains parents malheureusement 😒


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Pour certains Parents ils ont le sentiment que c'est
- compliqué d'obtenir un RDV chez le medecin (ce qui est souvent vrai)
- pas très utile car souvent il répond "rien de grave blablabla, juste un peu de doliprane et ça va passer blablabla", ce qui est vrai aussi mais comme ni toi, ni les Parents ne sont medecins il faut rapeller l'importance cruciale de l'auscultation qui elle seule permet d'affirmer autant que possible qu'il n'y a rien de grave... ce d'autant plus qu'un enfant n'est pas apte par lui même à dire s'il va vraiment pas bien ou pas.

C'est donc aux pro' petite enfance de rappeler si necessaire qu'il vaut mieux deranger le medecin "pour rien" plutôt que le contraire.
Un bon conseil que je donne souvent aussi c'est "vous pouvez commencer par demander à votre pharmacien, il saura vous dire si une consultation est necessaire". En effet, souvent le pharmacien sait les convaincre... et dit la même chose que moi donc la fois d'après ils écoutent d'autant plus facilement ma recommandation qu'ils ont pu constater qu'un professionnel de la santé a dit pareil que moi, la simple Nounou.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (17 Novembre 2022)

Je suis pas sûre que l'obligation de venir les chercher soit encore dans le protocole
Mais fièvre et enfants HS les parents viennent ces tout covid ou pas covid
A l'école il faudra bien qu'il aille le chercher non 
Donc les habitués des maintenant 😝


----------



## papillon (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

voilà que je pense :
Etant donné que la pandémie est toujours d'actualité, que le protocole datant du 24 août 2022 l'est également (nous n'en avons pas eu d'autre depuis)
pour moi, si un enfant présente de la fièvre, toux, une diarrhée etc.. enfin tous signes pouvant faire penser au covid,
il est bien stipulé pages 15 ("les parents jouent un rôle clef dans l'effort collectif pour tenir l'épidémie sous contrôle") et page 16 "venir dans la mesure du possible récupérer son enfant"...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Novembre 2022)

Le protocole covid .....  Hors mis dans les lieux médicales ou il faut mettre un masque est encore pas partout il n y en a plus nul part .... A quoi bon le conservé pour les Assmat 

Pour ma part ça fait longtemps que je ne m en occupe plus , il est grand temps que le covid soit banalisé il ne fera pas plus de décès que la mauvaise grippe


----------



## Orlhad (18 Novembre 2022)

Protocole en cas de suspicion de Covid à l'attention des parents :

- si mon enfant est testé positif, je ne prend aucun risque. Je me cloitre à la maison avec tous les membres de la famille pour ne pas risquer de contaminer une innocente victime. Je me mets en arrêt de travail et je me soigne avec un cocktail streaming-chips.

- si mon enfant est testé négatif, pas de panique. C'est quand même pas un nez qui coule ou quelques cacas mous qui vont stopper la course du monde. Je dépose mon enfant chez Nounou avec ses microbes et je fonce au boulot gagner ma pitance.


----------



## assmatzam (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Il y a encore des décès liés au covid 
Le cousin de mon papa est décédé la semaine dernière du covid à l'âge de 56 ans 
Sauf qu'on en parle moins qu'avant dans les médias 

Donc oui un enfant ayant de la fièvre doit consulter


----------



## Tatynou1 (18 Novembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Le cousin de mon papa est décédé la semaine dernière du covid à l'âge de 56 ans



était-il vacciné ??


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Novembre 2022)

Tatynou1

Vacciné ou pas ce n est le problème, chacun est libre de faire comme bon lui semble


----------



## assmatzam (18 Novembre 2022)

Oui vacciné 
3 doses et aucun problème de santé


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Je viens de lire une publication sur un nouveau variant échappant à l'immunité qui est apparu aux Etats Unis qui sonnent l'alerte. Doublement des cas en une quinzaine de jours et bond des hospitalisations. On est pas sortis de l'auberge !


----------



## papillon (18 Novembre 2022)

Sachez qu'un enfant peut très bien avoir quelque chose qui vous paraîtra banal mais en ayant le covid en même temps 
chacun chacune fait comme bon lui semble.. moi il y a un protocole, j'applique


----------

